# Whats the word on Lanier?



## hudalla (Apr 22, 2009)

I know the most of yall dont fish on Lanier but I was wondering if anyone has had any luck lately?

I have a few spots that look awesome last time I checked but the water was too cold.  I am just looking to time it just right as the budget doesnt allow for me to go to Lanier as much as I want right now...........


----------



## Michael (Apr 22, 2009)

Too many houses on Lake Lanier


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 22, 2009)

Fished 2 days last week. 

Water is between 59 and 63.

Fishing is real slow!


----------



## hudalla (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys,

In the past it seems that the lake warms up really quickly or something......One weekend they are hott and all over the next, nothing.  Guess I need to work more than just two coves.

The best place I have seen FYI was in sunrise cover marina, big carp just swimming all over the docks.  To bad we can shoot off those docks.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 23, 2009)

Spinnerbaits and worms!!!! me and my buddy went today!


----------



## hudalla (Apr 29, 2009)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Spinnerbaits and worms!!!! me and my buddy went today!



You shoot with spinnerbaits and worms?  gotta try that one.......sorry couldnt resist.  I am going this weekend so if the carp are participating, spinnerbaits and worms it is.  Thanks turkeyhunter835.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 30, 2009)

I dont know why I posted that in there, my bad!!


----------



## tfields (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know about carp but the gar are plentiful and shallow right now.  Over the last two weeks, I have seen more than I can count!  I was fishing and they were all over the water.  I see a lot of carp flipping deep but don't see them in the shallows.


----------



## douglasgerlach (May 3, 2009)

Are y'all seein gar in the upper end of the lake, or the lower, or both?


----------



## hudalla (May 3, 2009)

I havent seen many gar but I went out this morning and there were a bunch of big carp shallow in the reeds.  Only shot three but thats pretty good for doing more fishing than bowfishing.  Looks like it is goin to be a pretty good year with the number and size of carp I saw today.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Jun 21, 2009)

yah man i am seein them everywhere!they are everywhere in the shallows up in the weeds.lmk if u wanna go hudalla!


----------



## hudalla (Jun 29, 2009)

bladerunner55 said:


> yah man i am seein them everywhere!they are everywhere in the shallows up in the weeds.lmk if u wanna go hudalla!



do you go at night or just during the day?


----------



## gatorbait26 (Jun 29, 2009)

me and my buddy were seeing alot in the back of burton mill by the boat ramp...even some white ones


----------



## BamaSlamma (Jul 2, 2009)

Hudalla,

I go at night on lanier (only on weekdays w/ all the boats)...tried the back of bald ridge last night with no luck.  Submerged grass everywhere, water cleared up good, but only saw a handful of carp.  Have you heard of anyone having success on the south-end?  I can't get out much but any help would be great.


----------



## hudalla (Jan 9, 2010)

BamaSlamma said:


> Hudalla,
> 
> I go at night on lanier (only on weekdays w/ all the boats)...tried the back of bald ridge last night with no luck.  Submerged grass everywhere, water cleared up good, but only saw a handful of carp.  Have you heard of anyone having success on the south-end?  I can't get out much but any help would be great.



I have not heard much about the south end ever.  Most of it is done in the middle and north end of the lake towards where warm creeks come into the lake during the spawn.  I am getting excited though.  Only four or five months away.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 27, 2010)

I live in the back of Youngdeer. I dont bowfish, but I'll let you know when their so thick you can walk across them.4 to 15lbers with their backs 4inches out of the water. I want them for the garden!


----------

